# USB Camera

## d0wn_under

Hi all

I have a Fujifilm A101 digital camera and am trying to get it working under Gentoo. I've managed to get the kernel compiled and got hotplug installed so now when I turn the camera on while Gentoo is running it appears in /proc/bus/usb/devices. 

BUT... I'm stuck on the last bit of actually accessing the data on the camera. I assume that a device should appear in /dev/usb which I then mount as a usbfs file system, but nothing is appearing. Please help!!!! I only want to access the pictures on the camera, I'm not bothered about using it as a web cam or anthing like that (but if anyone cares to tell me how I wouldn't shout   :Smile:  ).

I've read www.linux-usb.org and can't find anything there so I hope someone here can help.

I've included the stuff from /proc/bus/usb/devices below in case that helps with anything.

Thanks

Robin

---

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 3

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Product=USB OHCI Root Hub

S:  SerialNumber=d0894000

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 3

B:  Alloc= 17/900 us ( 2%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Product=USB OHCI Root Hub

S:  SerialNumber=d0892000

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=04cb ProdID=0100 Rev= 1.00

S:  Product=USB Mass Storage

S:  SerialNumber=Y-294^^^^^010907X0000014000457

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=05 Prot=00 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=1ms

With the camera turned off I don't get the 3rd T line downwards

----------

## m_sylvain

I'm also trtying to get photos from a nikon coolpix.

I get it working few month ago, an now, it doesn't work anymore...

I remember i've had to compiler kernel modules for

- usb, usb-ohci (or usb-uhci according to the motherboard usb chipset)

- usb storage

- scsi disc

- vfat (that's the filesystem used by cameras)

The device i  used to mount was not in /proc/bus/usb/... but in /dev/discs/...

Access to memory card is done through scsi dedvice emulation.

Maybe it could help, i hope   :Smile: 

Anyway, for me it doesn't work anymore. I have those lines when i switch the camera on :

```

Apr 27 03:53:57 asm hub.c: Maybe the USB cable is bad?

Apr 27 03:54:41 asm usb.c: USB disconnect on device 02:00.0-0 address 1

```

good luck !

----------

## Drewgrange

emerge gphoto and read this:

http://gphoto.sourceforge.net/doc/manual/

----------

## d0wn_under

Looking at gphoto that seems to be for accessing the camera as a camera, not just accessing the storage on it. Is it?

I'll have a deeper look when I get home and on to the actual machine.

----------

## d0wn_under

I emerged gphoto2 and it doesn't support my camera. Anyone else any ideas?

This is the only step left before I can delete my Windows partition. Someone must be able to help!

----------

## dma

Try these:

http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/x498.html

http://www.teaser.fr/~hfiguiere/linux/digicam.html

----------

## d0wn_under

Right, I've found it on the scsi bus:

cat /proc/scsi/usb-storage-0/1

   Host scsi1: usb-storage

       Vendor: Fujifilm

      Product: USB Mass Storage

Serial Number: Y-294^^^^^010907X0000014000457

     Protocol: 8070i

    Transport: Control/Bulk/Interrupt

         GUID: 04cb01000710000014000457

     Attached: Yes

but if I do:

ls scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/generic  -al

all I get is:

crw-rw----    1 robin    root      21,   2 Jan  1  1970 scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/generic

i.e. no block devices to mount. Do I have to make the device myself with mknod? If so how do I know the name of the pipe?

Just checking and my camera appears in the list of supported devices in the usb-guide:

Fuji FinePix A101 SmartMedia USB Mass Storage[unconfirmed]

I am so close yet so far. Any more suggestions dma?

Ta

Robin

----------

## yannick

Hi,

The device should appear as scsi disk, for example /dev/sda1 (if you have no other scsi device) with a fat32 filesystem, just mount it : mount /dev/sda1 -t vfat /mnt/something. If you want hotplug to mount it when you plug it, see this thread Digital camera woes - please help!

Hope it helps,

Yannick

----------

## d0wn_under

Thanks dma and yannick I've finally got it working  :Laughing: 

It was almost there for a while but then I realised that I had SCSI support  compiled in to use my cd burner, but not scsi disk itself. A slow recompile later and suddenly I'm looking at my pictures in xview.

Thanks again!

Robin

----------

